# WTD - Honda HS1132 Auger Housing (bucket)



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking to buy a Honda Auger Housing for an 11hp 32". Mine is rotting out. 
I'm in Toronto, Ontario, Canada but frequently travel to NY. I will pay shipping.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## vogesjecobson (11 mo ago)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have one. $2500 with free shipping......USD


----------

